# How to remove a broken or cracked blood feather?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Would someone who is knowledgeable enough please post maybe a video with a small explanation of this process and the tools required? Would make a useful sticky for a night injury when pet clinics are closed.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I found a video at http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Pull-a-Blood-Feather-145448154 Unfortunately you have to watch an ad first.

The only tool needed is a pair of pliers. You grasp the feather shaft with the pliers near the spot where the shaft enters the skin and pull it out firmly moving straight backwards. I had to do this to Vlad once and it was actually a lot easier than I expected.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tweezers work too in place of the pliers. thats what i use. i find its easy to use them. but thats my personal opinion. for small birds like tiels and lovies and such


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Locking hemostats will work too. I prefer these as they will not slip.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ooooh to only get my hands on a good pair of them 

this thread should be made a sticky. tielfan posted an excellent video here that would be very useful to all the other members who have to deal with blood feathers


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

American Science and Surplus has a pair of small hemostats for $3.50 plus shipping. You can get them lots of places but I mention this website because it's a good place to find lots of bird-toy stuff and all kinds of craft things. The inventory is always changing.
I am not affiliated with them except for being a customer for many years.
The website is sciplus.com and the item number for the hemostats is 3697


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know what I'd do without my hemostats. I have both straight and bent shank ones, long and short. I love them. Luckily, they mostly get used to transfer meal worms to the bird plate for the button quail though. I hate touching those squirmy things! You could probably find them at a good pharmacy/medical supply place. Or they could order some for you.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

one day i may get them. my mother used them long ago when she had a bearded dragon


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I found them for $2.50


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

is it bad that the thought was slightly traumatizing?


----------

